

XKCD – Choose your own adventure April Fools '14 - dec0dedab0de
http://xkcd.com/1350/#p:be7a3304-b685-11e3-8001-94de80a03a29

======
sp332
The HTTPS version of the site doesn't work. If you have "HTTPS Everywhere" you
need to disable it.

------
dec0dedab0de
There are spots to add text suggestions, I wonder if Randall is actively
drawing new frames based on them.

------
roryhughes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7510226)

------
mathattack
Interesting. I assume the pictures are all predone? Or is he typing away like
crazy?

~~~
milankragujevic
The pictures are auto generated.

